# Belly Boat, aber welches??



## hechtdame (13. April 2004)

HAllo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Belly Boat. Hab mich übers Internet auch schon etwas erkundigt. Allerdings gibt es ja doch eine größere Auswahl an Booten und ich hab leider keine Ahnung, auf was ich besonders achten muss. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen? 
Welche MArke ist denn besonders empfehlenswert?? (Creek Company, Ron Thompson oder vielleicht Jenzi?)
Es gibt Boote mit einer höheren und einer flacheren Rückenlehne. Weches hat einen besseren Sitzkomfort??
Welches Boot ist eventuell auch für eine Frau geeignet??

Wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Antworten!!!!!

Viele Grüße
hechtdame  :s


----------



## matasilur (13. April 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es gravierende Unterschiede in Bezug aufs Geschlecht gibt in Puncto Sitzkomfort. Im besten Falle mehrere Modelle im Wasser Probesitzen.
Für die Sicherheit ist ein Mehrkammersystem angebracht und in jedem aller Fälle eine Schwimmweste ( am Besten mit Co2 Patrone, weil recht flach und bequem )
Auch bei den Flossen gilt : probieren was am besten geht ( und schon mal auf "dicke" Oberschenkel einstellen, falls man nicht Maratonläufer ist.)
V -Form ist meiner Meinung nach optimal, da der Einstieg leicht ist und die Fortbewegung im Wasser leichter fällt.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. April 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hab mir erlaubt das Thema vom Flifi zum BB zu schubsen #h


----------



## Ace (13. April 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin Hechtdame

Ich habe dieses Bellyboat.
Man sitzt sehr weit oben im Wasser, und hat somit wenig Wiederstand was wiederum der Fortbewegung sehr entgegenkommt. Man braucht gegenüber anderen Boaten sehr wenig Kraft. Ausserdem ist es ziemlich Groß und hat einen Wahnsinnsauftrieb. Nachteile sind die hohe Driftanfälligkeit und der hohe Preis(ca. 300Euronen) 






Dieses BB habe ich auch lange genutzt und war immer zufrieden.
Preis Leistung super(ca.130 Euronen)





ansonsten habe ich Hier mal ein paar Sachen zum Bellyboaten aufgeschrieben.
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.


----------



## hechtdame (14. April 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten und für den Link!!! Der wird mir auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Hechtdame     :a


----------



## fish99 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Bei Flossen schau mal bei Ebay nach. :z 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14357&item=3676282056&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Main-Schleuse (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Bei Flossen würde ich dir empfehlen mit deiner Wathose in ein Tauchgeschäft zu gehen
und die Flossen zu problieren die sind meines erachtens mit das Wichtigste.

Gruss
>)))°>
Main-Schleuse


----------



## Locke (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin Moin Belly-Boat-Fraktion,

bin auf der Suche nach Bezugsadressen, um einen Produkt- und Preisvergleich zu starten.
Wer von euch hätte  ein paar auf Lager?


Vielen Dank
Locke


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@locke

guckste mal in alten Thread
oder guckste hier:http://www.garage-toys.com :b 
 unter Boats
Gruss Jörg


----------



## AndreasB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@locke

genau, mach Dich mal schlau .

Kannst gleich ordentlich Prozente bei einer Massenabnahme (MichiHH, theichwillinsbellyboat, Michael B. und ich) rausschlagen.

Bin mal gespannt

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Locke (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@Medo

Danke für die Site. Die AB-Suche zu durchforsten, logisch, aber im Wandel der Zeit...  


@AndreasB
Bin am Ball  

Gruss Locke


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo Locke,
hab bei Brüggen 2 verschiedene gesehen..
schau doch mal... (und sach Bescheid)
Gernot


----------



## JosiHH (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@Locke
genau: Mach mal ne schöne Tabelle mit Rabattstufen für 5, 10 und 20 BB
Will auch eins!
Josi


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

zugegeben, seit gestern interessiert mich dies Thema noch mehr als vorher...

Guckt Ihr mal hier http://www.garage-toys.com/floattubes.html das klingt ja recht erschwinglich.

@Ace: welche Vorteile hat Dein Kennebec gegenüber dem Togiak? Wie tief sitzt Du in Deinem BB im Wasser?

Mal ein wenig weiter gesponnen - wenn man jetzt wirklich fünf Leutz zusammen bekäme, könnte man evl ja am Preis noch quetschen  für derartige Kommunikation reicht mein jugendfreies Englisch nicht unbedingt, mir würde da aber ein bekannter Schauspieler aus Hamburg einfallen  

Oh Mann, wie beichte ich es meiner Frau... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

So ihr kurz vor der Sucht stehenden.....
Wenn ich mich genau erinnere, wird eine Massenbestellung nich billiger !!!
Näheres kann Euch aber Free sagen, der schon reichlich mit den Jungs gemailt hat; werde ihn aber morgen auch noch mal anhauen !!
In Euer Bestellschema, passt aber auch noch ein anderer Hersteller.......komme nicht auf den Namen........so ein grünes Teil....von Outcast ???


----------



## torskkonge (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin Hechtdame.
Ob Mann oder Frau.Ich glaube ,da gibt es keine Unterschiede.Ich habe schon div. BBoate ob company creek,ron thompson oder vco-site "gepaddelt"..Aber ich glaube ,das ron thompson von der Verarbeitung und vom Preis her das Beste ist.Du kannst es ruhig mal zu stramm aufblasen und trotzdem halten die Nähte.Was bei anderen nicht so selbstverständlich ist.Und du sitzt relativ Tief,so das du auch noch bei gut Wellen raus kannst,ohne" Seekrank" zu werden.
Vielleicht konnte ich Dir weiter helfen.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ torskkonge



> Aber ich glaube ,das ron thompson von der Verarbeitung und vom Preis her das Beste ist.Du kannst es ruhig mal zu stramm aufblasen und trotzdem halten die Nähte.Was bei anderen nicht so selbstverständlich ist


 *WAS ??*
Bis jetzt sind immer nur die RT´S verreckt und genau an den von Dir  beschriebenen Stellen !!
Bis dato wurde noch nicht über ein defektes Creek Company oder ein Togiak hier berichtet, ganz im Gegenteil von RT´s.


----------



## torskkonge (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin Mikefish.
Die Nähte sind bei Company Creek nach 5 Monaten (im Sitz) aufgegangen.Und ich wiege ca.83 kg.Also nicht zu viel.Dieses Problem habe ich bei RT nicht.Und ich fahre jedes Wochenende zum Diggeln auf die Ostsee.Ich fordere mein BB wirklich.Vielleicht hatte ich ein"Montags BB",doch ich kann über mein RT nichts negatives sagen.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ torskkonge

Haste Glück gehabt. Aber les doch mal alte Berichte hier von BB´s die sich aufgelöst haben. Dann wirst Du vielleicht verstehen.  :m

Ach ja..... ich hatte mein CC (Orginal U-Boot) über 1 Jahr und habe es mit meinen 110 Kg auch ganz schön beansprucht. Aber Mängel hatte ich nie und das Teil schippert heute noch ein Kollege von mir.


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Ich habe mir dieses hier gekauft. Bei Ebay. War damit erst einmal damit im Wasser und ich wollte erst antesten, ob Bellyfahren etwas für mich ist.
Bis jetzt hatte ich jede Menge Spaß damit.
Der Preis soll neu bei ca. 200 Euronen liegen.

Sven


----------



## Locke (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Aloha,



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> hab bei Brüggen 2 verschiedene gesehen



War bei Brüggen um mir die Dinger mal näher zu betrachten. Das eine ist von Jenzi für ca 150€ und das andere irgendein NO-Name Teil für ca 130 €. Sieht dem RT ziemlich ähnlich.
Bin sehr weit entfernt, über die Qualität der beiden BB etwas auszusagen, aber der Aspekt, nicht tief im Wasser sitzen, hält mich vom Kauf dieser beiden ab.

Für Flossen will der Laden knapp 70 € haben, weil die etwas "fester" sind, als die aus dem Tauchladen.



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis soll neu bei ca. 200 Euronen liegen.



200 € sind nen Haufen viel Euronen.
Vielleicht bekommen wir das ja mit nem Einkauf in den Staaten hin, denn dann liegt der Preis bei umgerechnet (je nach Tageskurs) bei 130 € für nen Togiak bzw Kennebec.
Das ist schon ein sehr krasser Preisunterschied. Wenn weitere Leute daran Interesse haben, halten sich Fracht und Zoll in einem moderaten Rahmen.

Gruss Locke


----------



## AndreasB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@Locke

bei José wollen Sie € 140,- für ein RT V-Form haben.


Klar ist ein Einkauf in den Staaten billiger, aber auch günstiger? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Garantieansprüchen in den USA? #4 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Locke (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ Andreas

Garantieansprüche mache ich mir bis jetzt noch keine Gedanken, bis wir zu einem Kauf kommen, kann uns Mikefish,Ace oder (?)Reppi sicherlich noch einiges dazu erzählen, ob die Quali auch stimmt  
Bisher sind sie sehr zufrieden, wenn ich das so aus den Berichten lese.

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Locke: solltest Du etwa auch wollen...?
Bei den Tageskursen für die Togiaks wäre ich einer Aktion "Boardies sparen Porto" mehr als aufgeschlossen #h 

Den No-Name-Products würde ich mein Leben auch nicht anvertrauen wollen  #d  man kommt ja nicht dazu, Garantieansprüche anmelden zu wollen, wenn man erstmal zu Fischfutter geworden ist #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Mohoin,



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Locke: solltest Du etwa auch wollen...?


Yupp, bin schon am Geld eintreiben  

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

HI,

ich halts auch nicht mehr sehr lange aus; wäre auch auf jeden Fall für High-Sitting-Edition...

..habe ja bald Geburtstag ;-)

#h


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@theichhaltesauchnichtmehrlangeaustor: 





> ..habe ja bald Geburtstag ;-)


Soso, und jetzt hofft er auf kräftige Spenden für ein B.B. welches nie nass wird... oder was?  

@Locke: bring mal was mit :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Haaaalt!!!!
Bevor irgendwas in großen Mengen irgendwo gekauft wird, bitte "bescheid" sagen.
Je nach Was, wo und wieviel würde ich mich anschließen ( Hab auch bald Geburtstag, jaja)
Josi


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

ich habe grad nochmal bei garage-toys nachgesehen und mal "probeweise" eine Bestellung über 2 Stück Togiak ausgefüllt - da ist wirklich nach wie vor von _*free shipping* _die Rede gewesen.
Aber was ist ein "Zip Code"?

@Reppi: was ist nun mit dem Schwager bzw. seinem Bericht über die Bestellung? Kommen da evl doch noch Kosten auf uns zu, irgendwelche fiesen Zölle oder Einfuhrsteuern?
Weil bei dem momentanen Preis von 138,- Dollar würde ich dann nämlich wirklich nicht länger nachdenken :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin MB



> Aber was ist ein "Zip Code"?



EIGENTLICH ist das die PLZ, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Gruss Locke

P.S.: Ist nen Hammerpreis, nech


----------



## Medo (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@michael b

moin mein bester!

also mal zur Sache garage-toys.

Togiak= 138 $
Shipping=30$ ,wenn du die günstigste Art wünschst, d.h. Airbornr Ground!
Zoll=EUZst (VAT) 40,58€
Zollabfertigung=9,5 + MwSt
Einfuhrzoll= 6,67€

gesamt168$ Garagetoys
+
58,27€ Zoll

So isses und nicht anders.

gruss aus Reinbek


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Medo: hmm, da kommen dann ja doch noch ein paar Talers drauf - wie mag denn das sein wenn man jetzt zwei oder drei Bellys nimmt, dann die Zusatzsumme mal drei oder wird da was günstiger?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

HI,

..wieso nur drei ? 



> für ein B.B. welches nie nass wird... oder was?



Nass wirds schon, nur eben seltener am WE...
Und nicht, wenns wellig ist.
Und nicht , wenn ... (t.b.c.)

#h


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@theichwerdeseekranktor: 





> ..wieso nur drei ?


 naguuut, dann eben vier   obwohl bei den ganzen Einschränkungen ja auch ein gutes Foto reichen könnte :q 
Aber vorher klären wir die Details, right?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Natürlich! Ist doch klar!
Selbstverständlich!

...welche Details eigenltlich?

Ich habe jetzt auch richtig Lust auf das BB -- nachdem Michi Fischkoopp und mir einige Horrorstorys von Kenter-Einlagen, geplatzten Unterschenkeln und Drift gen Nordpol erzählt hat...


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hmm kann man nicht den Thread "AW: Alles Belly oder was? "
hier mit reinbekommen?
Also ich würd ja gern noch mal des "Schwagers" Antwort abwarten. Das Madison ist schon was feines (glaube ich jedenfalls bisher)...
Also brauche ich noch ein paar Infos...
Und das Thema Beschaffung sollten wir nach eindeutiger "Bedarfsformulierung" beim Bier mal angehen..
Ist nur nen Vorschlag #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ MichaelB

Vier geht ja schon mal gar nicht :q
Hätte auch Lust auf blutende Waden usw.


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,
und wenn ich jetzt alle Welt völlig kirre mache... :z 

@Rausreißer: solltest Du Dich nicht mit derartigen Beschaffungsmethoden auskennen? 
Wie würde es denn aussehen wenn z.B. einer meiner Arbeitskollege so´n Teilchen aus Ami-Land mitbringt, würde dann die ganze Zoll- und Einfuhrsteuer-Arie anfallen?

@Fischkoopp: wie jetzt, Du auch? Und wieso gibt es die Dingerz eigentlich noch nicht über den Giga-Angelshop-Niendorf? 

@Moderator: wäre das nicht mal was für den AB-Top-Shop? Das wäre doch top #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@michaelB

nichts fällt weg, von wegen günstiger

Togiak 1==>10 preis bleibt
transport==> 1 Togiak=15pound=15$
Zoll==> 2,7%
Steuer==>Steuer

beim Mitbringen aus USA klappt es meistens nur mit einem und der Mitbringer muss es als Handgepäck haben.

Hab ich auch schon alles probiert und unsere Bude hat aussenstellen in USA.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ Medo

Die olle Steuer kann doch umgehen, indem man sich das BB als Geschenk von einem Freund oder Bekannten aus den USA senden lässt. Auf der Geschenksendung *muss* aber ein Warenwert angegeben sein der mit dem USA-Porto zusammen nicht mehr als 49,- Euro überschreitet ! Dann hat man die Steuer ausgetrickst.  :m 

Mein Bekannter hat damals mein Togiak als gebraucht rübergesendet ohne Warenwert......... muss ich mehr sagen ?  :q


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Bellys sind in den USA erheblich günstiger als in D


----------



## AndreasB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Seid froh, das der Eichel Hans nicht im Board liest :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Mikifish: 





> Mein Bekannter hat damals mein Togiak als gebraucht rübergesendet ohne Warenwert.........


 Auch eine gute Idee - leider habe ich keinen *"Bekannten"* in Ami-Land...

@Medo: 





> Mitbringen aus USA klappt es meistens nur mit einem und der Mitbringer muss es als Handgepäck haben.


 *Handgepäck* ist eine lustige Vorstellung  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiCo (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hab mir mein togiak von bekannten mitbringen lassen. den weg von houston nach münchen hat es schon ohne probleme geschafft. den weg bis nach hamburg findet es dann nächste woche hoffentlich auch noch. mein bekannter wollte lediglich den kaufpreis von umgerechnet 115 € haben.   #v 
zoll oder steuern mußten nicht gezahlt werden.


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@MiCo: soundz good :m  Dein Bekannter hat nicht zufällig öfter den Weg von Houston nach D? Wieso der Umweg über München?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiCo (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hi michaelb

ist ein rein logistisches problem innerhalb der familie. der bekannte wohnt in münchen, mein bruder aber zufällig auch. also mußte ich nur warten bis mein bruder mich mal wieder besucht und lasse mir das belly wohl behütet mitbringen. manchmal gibt es eben solche zufälle.

mit dem bellythema beschäftige ich mich eben auch schon etwas länger. war wie viele auch nicht so 100% überzeugt. dann ergab sich zufällig die möglichkeit über den bekannten. da hab ich dann nicht anders können und hab die chance genutzt und ihn gebeten einfach mal zu versuchen son teil mitzubringen. die 138$ sind mir das risiko dann auch wert gewesen, wenn man so ließt was die teile hier so kosten sollen.

leider fährt mein bekannter nicht so regelmäßig rüber in die usa, dieses jahr bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## Locke (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Diese Steuer,  ne ne ne .....Verdirbt einen den ganzen Spass  

Das mit dem Geschenk deklarieren ist mir schon bekannt.
Nen Freund kauft regelmässig in den USA ein. Mittlerweile öffnet der Zoll auch noch so tolle Geschenkverpackungen, wenn se nen Verdacht haben.
Ma schauen, nen Versuch ist es wert.

Gruss 
Locke


----------



## htp55 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

N'abend allerseits,
  anscheinend laufen hier im AB 2 Belly-Boat-Diskussionen parallel. #y Viele gute Infos findet Ihr auch unter dem Thema: "Alles Belly oder was?"#4 
  Ein Bekannter in den USA hat für mich gestern ein Togiak + Flossen bei Garage-Toys bestellt. 
 Ich habe auch in sehr nettem E-Mail-Kontakt mit der Fa. Garage-Toys gestanden und vermute, daß es keine Probleme bei dem Versand nach Deutschland gegeben hätte. Die nette Dame im Kundencenter bot auch an, die Ware als Geschenk, gebraucht oder unter Wert zu deklarieren, allerdings auf Risiko des Käufers, da im Verlustfall dann natürlich nur der angegebene Wert versichert ist !!! 
  Ich habe mich letztendlich für die sichere Variante über meinen Bekannten entschieden. 
  Erstatte nach Ankunft Bericht, ob und wie Vater Staat mich geschröpft hat.
 Hermann


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@htp55: stimmt, die Diskussion läuft quasi parallel, in "Alles Belly oder was" dachte ich eher an Erfahrungsberichte erfahrener Kapitäne #h 
Deine Infos, wie es denn nun gelaufen ist mit der "Garage" werden bestimmt die eine oder andere Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen können.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Smallmouth (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo erstmal an alle Belly Boatfreunde,

bin nach langer Zeit zu dem Entschluss gekommen mich einmal bei euch anzumelden.

Ich verfolge schon laengere Zeit eure Berichte und Diskussionen.

Wenn ihr zum Thema Belly Boat und USA Fragen habt , kann ich euch vielleicht 
nuetzliche Informationen geben.
Ich bin seit Maerz beruflich in Pittsburgh PA und arbeite auch noch in einer Logistigfirma , mein Kollege ist der Shippingmanager der Firma.

Ich bin seit gestern für eine Woche in Deutschland und habe mir ein Fish Cat 4 mitgebracht. Handgepäck ist zu groß mußte noch einen extra Koffer kaufen.
Das Togiak kenne ich schon und habe es auch schon gefahren , deshalb wollte ich einmal  das Fish Cat ausprobieren , zumal es vom Preis ganz gut war , anstatt $139 nur $99 bei Cabela's.
Außerdem habe ich noch ca 8 Rollen und FIRELINE mit gebracht ,also ein Wert von etwa in $ 500 , der Zoll ist nicht so wichtig , mein Koffer wurde von der TSA aufgemacht , weil das Röntgengerät einige Sachen nicht identifizieren konnte, ansonsten gab es keine Probleme .
Bin ab Mittwoch wieder drüben und kann dann noch einige Informationen für Frachtraten und Zoll erfragen.
Dann gibt es auch noch ein Paar Bilder von der ersten Tour mit dem Belly auf dem Erie See und den Large- und Smallmouthbasses.:a


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Willkommen an Board #h 

Das ist wirklich sehr nett von dir Infos aus erster Hand anzubieten #6 

Auf deinen Bericht von der Basstour bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## MichaelB (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Smallmouth: welcome on board :m 

Genau diese Infos aus erster Hand brauchen wir hier zum Thema Togiak etc aus Ami-Land #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo Truttafriend ,

eigentlich bin ich ja ein Ostseefanatiker , das ist neben der Famielie auch noch ein Grund 
nach Deutschland zu kommen . Wollte heute eigentlich mein Fish Cat ausprobieren , aber leider zu viel Hack auf der Ostsee. Haben dann umdisponiert und sind mit dem großen Boot schleppen gefahren , aber auch das war ein Kampf ( NW 5 - 6 teilw. 7 in Großenbrode ) ein paar schoene Dorsche und ein paar Hornies konnten wir dann doch
noch verhaften , für Forellen ist es wohl schon zu spät.Auf jedefall hat meine famielie jetzt wieder genung Filet im Kühlfach.

Leider habe ich die Bilder von meiner ersten Erietour auf meinen Rechner imn Pitts , aber ich werde am Donnerstag versuchen alles ins Netz zustellen.

PS; MichaelB ich werde sicherlich kein Versandhandel mit den Bauchbooten eroeffnen 
( wäre sicherlich eine gute Idee ) , aber dem Einen oder Anderen kann ich bestimmt bei der Beschaffung behilflich sein.

best regards 
Smallmouth


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*



> PS; MichaelB ich werde sicherlich kein Versandhandel mit den Bauchbooten eroeffnen



Schade.......da könntest Du Dir ein nettes 2.Standbein aufbauen.. :q ;
ich verstehe nicht, dass hier kein hiesiger Händler mal hellhörig wird........ #q


----------



## gofishing (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ all

Ich verfolge dieses Tehma schon eine ganze Weile.
Warum wird da lange überlegt.
Kein hiesiger Händler wird Euch hier ein Bellyboat mit 2-Jahren Garantie zum akt. $ Kurs anbieten.
Entweder kauft man hier oder in den Staaten.
Daran wird auch keine wochenlange Diskussion etwas ändern.
Ich stand letztes Jahr auch vor dieser Entscheidung.
Habe mich hier schlaugelesen, bischen gegoogelt, nach Eckernförde gefahren, 300 EURO auf den Tisch gelegt und bin losgefahren. Das ganze hat 3 Tage gedauert. Und das als arbeitsloser, nicht als Dukatenesel.
Ich hoffe das ACE die Garantie noch nicht in Anspruch nehmen mußte, der gondelt damit jetzt ständig auf der Ostsee rum.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## htp55 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ gofishing 

#r, wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst irgendwohin zu gehen, € 300,- auf den Tisch zu knallen und das BB einzusacken ! 
Die € 100,-, die ich hier durch das Diskutieren & Austauschen (und letztendlich dem Kauf in den USA) sparen werde, kann ich sinnvoller verwenden, als sie den Brinckhoffs und Hegers dieser Welt in den Rachen zu schmeißen!
  Falls Dich das Thema nervt, klick es halt nicht mehr an. #h


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

HI,

ich finde es extrem sinnvoll, sich hier auszutauschen und die Erfahrungen zusammenzutragen; warum auch nicht? 
Die Frage, warum es in Deutschland die US-BB-Alternativen nicht gibt, finde ich mehr als gerechtfertigt!
Ich wäre ja auch bereit, ein paar Euronen mehr dafür zu bezahlen wenn ich dafür einen gewissen Service vor Ort hätte.
Aber die hiesige Auswahl ist im Vergleich zu den USA doch nahezu lächerlich?! 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es einfach (wie immer) eine Frage der Zeit bis man hier "aufwacht"..


----------



## MichaelB (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

ich finde es ebenfalls sehr sinnvoll, sich vorher austauschen zu können und wer sowas nicht braucht - braucht das Thema ja nicht anzuklicken.



> Und das als arbeitsloser, nicht als Dukatenesel.


 Denen scheint es ja erheblich besser zu gehen als Familienvätern... irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallooooo Leute.....
werdet doch nicht gleich komisch das einer 300,-Euro für nen BB hinlegt.
Wir wissen doch garnicht wie lange er sich das erspart hat als Arbeitsloser.
Und ausserdem ist doch nix dagegen zusagen wenn einer mehr Geld hinlegt und der ander immer nen Billigschnäppchensucher ist. Das ist doch jedem sein Bier und derwegen kann ich doch nicht gleich hier schreiben: "lies dieses Thema nicht" oder so.
Bleibt fair !  :m


----------



## gofishing (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Warum regt Ihr Euch denn nun auf.

Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich mich hier im board schlaugemacht habe.
An den Fakten (Preisen/Porto/Zoll) hat sich die letzten 2 Jahre nichts geändert.
Ich habe den Kauf mit Garantie gewählt. Das hat mich nun mal 300 gekostet.
Ich habe noch keinem empfohlen nach Eckerförde zu fahren um etwas zu kaufen, es gab in D nur keine Alternative.

@MikeFish
Sparen tun wir wie jeder andere auch.
Nur Geld was auch da ist kann auch ausgegeben werden.
Und das war kein Dispo-Kauf.

@MichaelB
Ich kann Dich beruhigen, jetzt stimmt wieder alles.
Als Arbeitloser habe ich gut Geld bekommen. Habe aber auch vorher 1380 EURO reine Lohnsteuer bezahlt.
Leider sind die 12 Monate schon lange rum.
Da meine Frau sehr gut verdient und das mitberechnet wird, kommt jetzt nur noch ein Witz.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Also, also
die Wahl der Qual???
Ich bin noch nicht Endschlau-...





> Warum wird da lange überlegt.


Bei mir ist das einfach, Ich hab noch keine Entscheidung getroffen, ob sich die Knete lohnt
Aber die Spez. ist hier auch noch nicht klar.
V-Boot ?
Rund-Boot?
Oder nun doch nen Katamaran ...?
@Smallmouth sach doch mal was über den Unterschied zum Fish Cat 4
(im Gegensatz von Herrn M-B angehimmmeltenten Togiak)
(ein m zu wenig, ??)

Gernot
 #h


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

HI,

schwierig bleibts...

Ace meinte neulich völlig zurecht zu mir: die hiesigen BB' s sind gar nicht schlecht; vor allem wegen des Service vor Ort.
Dann wiederum: warum werden hier keine BB's vetrieben, die "Rückenschonend" etwas höher liegen (#h MB) ...


----------



## Smallmouth (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo Rausreißer ,

konnte mein Fish Cat noch nicht auf der Ostsee testen , also hier nur die 
technischen Unterschiede :

Togiak                                        FischCat 4

5 kg                                           7 kg
350 lb                                        275 lb
Schläuche und Ventile                   Schläuche aus Vynil ( 600  Denier ) 
(Schlauchbootqualität )                 Bosten Ventile  ( gute Qualität )
Außenhaut aus Nylon                    Außenhaut aus Nylon ,die Unterseite aus
                                                verstärkten PVC.

Das Togik ist ein bißchen länger ,dafür ein wenig schmaler und qualitativ ein bißchen besser ( siehe Schläuche und Ventile )
Beide lassen sich sehr gut fahren und sind unglaublich sicher 
aufgrund der beiden großen Luftkammern und dem Sitzkissen/Rückenlehne.
Wer aber ein bißchen mehr Geld ausgeben will , kauft sich das von Jelle .
Dieses Belly hat alles was ein Belly braucht.

Ich habe 4 Jahre ein Ron Thompsen  U gefahren ,ich schätze mal 200 - 300 
Stunden in Wind und Wellen und nie eine Panne gehabt.


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,



> Dann wiederum: warum werden hier keine BB's vetrieben, die "Rückenschonend" etwas höher liegen


 *DAS* frage ich mich auch... darum heißt es für mich weiterhin abwarten und zusehen, daß irgendwann so ein Togiak über den großen Teich wandert.
Und wieder einmal taucht die Frage auf: wäre das nicht mal eine Sache für unseren AB Top Shop? Interessenten wären bestimmt ( genug? ) da...

@gofishing: nix für ungut, Deine Aussage klang ( mir ) etwas mißverständlich so in der Art " heult nicht rum, sondern reißt kurz die Kohle raus und gut "
Schwamm drüber :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FischDose (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo,
ich möcht nur etwas zu den 2 Jahren "Garantie" schreiben. Damit ist meist die Sachmängelhaftung nach EU-Recht gemeint. Das heisst aber das nur im ersten halben Jahr davon ausgegangen wird, dass bei Übergabe die Ware mangelfrei war. Nach dem halben Jahr muss der Käufer dem Händler beweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf vorlag. Und das mach mal wenn der auf stur schaltet. Meiner Meinung waren die "1-Jahresgarantie" besser.
Vielleicht wär das aber auch was fürn extra Thread. 

Rolf


----------



## gofishing (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@MichaelB

Wenn ich 100 EURO mehr ausgebe als "nötig", werde ich das garantiert nicht von anderen verlangen.
Ich habe auch nicht den Katalogpreis bezahlt.

Ich habe das Kennebec mit 2 Jahren Garantie gekauft, weil hier noch keiner Erfahrung damit gemacht hat.
Ein höherer Preis sagt noch lange nichts über die Qualität aus. Und wenn nach 23 Monaten eine Naht reißt, habe ich kein Problem diesen Garantiefall geltend zu machen.
Bei USA-Kauf darf ich es auf meine Kosten dorthinschicken, was ja nicht unbedingt billig ist.

Eine Garantie wieder heil an den Strand zu kommen kann man leider nicht erkaufen.
Ich würde aber jedem raten ein belly mit 2 Schläuchen zu kaufen.
Ansonsten kann ich ein belly nur empfehlen, man fängt einfach mehr Fisch, verglichen mit den Strandläufern. :z  :m 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

An die HH-Connection.......
Gernot, Sönke und Michael, langsam werdet ihr zu "Erbsenzählern"  
Wie man hier so lesen kann und das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen, gibt es kein 100% passendes BB.
Meine Auswahlkriterien waren:
-2 Kammern
-schnell und manövrierfähigkeit
-günstiger Preis                      = Togiak ODER Cat
Wer da noch auf weitere Innovationen wartet (hohe Rückenlehne), verschenkt (glaube ich) Zeit !!------Ich hatte auch einen Bandscheibenvorfall und würde mich auch über ein "behindertengerechtes" BB freuen; gibts aber nicht; d.h. in Dahme habe ich letzte Woche mit einem BB-Besitzer gesprochen, der fuhr so ein merkwürdiges Teil ( ein ODC, welches ich noch nie gesehen hatte),super hoher Rücken und 2 lange Kammern ohne Querstrebe vorne.
Sah gut aus, doch dann erzählte der Besitzer, dass aufgrund der "langen Kammern", das Ding in der Mitte hochbiegt weil der Schwerpunkt nicht stimmt.  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Reppi: 





> Gernot, Sönke und Michael, langsam werdet ihr zu "Erbsenzählern"


 Also daß Dir das jetzt erst auffällt... 

Meine Kriterien für die Auswahl eines BB sind jetzt aber schon klarer: es sollte schnell und wendig sein, also nicht so eine tiefer gelegte Dschunke; es sollte zwei Schläuche haben weil man zur Not mit nur einem Schlauch immer noch besser bedient ist als mit keinem; und ich muß eben recht hoch sitzen.
Letztens beim Watangeln zwickte es schon mehr als deutlich im Kreuz, und das nach nur zwei Stunden im etwas mehr als hüfttiefen Wasser... über ein BB, in dem man bis zum Gürtel im Wasser sitzt brauche ich also nicht mal nachzudenken... #c

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ MichaelB

Also kommen eigentlich "nur" Pontoon-Boats für Dich in Frage.
Schön ´ne Kunststoffplatte auf´m Sitz angebracht und man sitz hoch und bequem, dabei "kratzt" man das Wasser nur an.

Das Problem liegt jetzt wohl nur daran das Du so ein Teil recht billig abgreifen möchtest?
Na vielleicht ergibt sich was und jemand birngt Dir eins mit oder Ihr macht ne Sammelbestellung. Und die wird bestimmt nicht billiger, gerade im Versand und Zoll nicht. Leider.


----------



## Smallmouth (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

So nun endlich mein Testbericht vom Fish Cat 4 auf der Ostsee.

Bliessdorf , West 4 -6 , kalt und ne Menge winziger Dorsche 10 - 25 cm ( aber die brauchen wir ja auch ) .

Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen da meine Digi den Geist aufgegeben hat muß sie am Donnerstag erstmal bei Wal Mart tauschen , da sind die Ami's wirklich super kulant.

Fish Cat 4 bei dem gestrigen Verhältnissen nicht ostseetauglich , weil die Nase sehr tief im Wasser liegt und die Wellen nicht richtig geschnitten werden .
Sehr,sehr windanfällig,durch die hohe Sitzposition.
Außerdem hatte ich einen Freund mit R T V mit und konnte nicht sagen das ich leichter oder schneller unterwegs war , eigentlich nur sicherer (2 Luftkammern)
Der Tip mit der Platte als Verstärkung im Sitzpolster war sehr gut , danke an Mike Fisch.
Also werde ich das Ding wieder mitnehmen und auf den großen Seen fahren,
dafür ist es optimal.

Werde in den nächsten Wochen einen Kauf und Transport für ein Togiak nach Deutschland organisieren , mal sehen welche Kosten und Zeit dafür aufkommen?

So nun muß ich schon wieder die Koffer packen , denn am Donnerstag muß ich schon wieder in Pittsburgh arbeiten , zwei Tage , dann langes Wochende und dann ab zum Erie See ,Belly fahren und Small - und Largemouth ärgern.

Best regards
Smallmouth


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hi,


> Auswahl eines BB sind jetzt aber schon klarer:


Bei mir auch; ich denke, ich stecke die Erwartungen auch nicht zu hoch, ich bin bescheiden: kein Wasserkontakt; Motor, Navi, Anschnallgurt, Massagesitze mit Heizung, Kühlschrank, PayTV, ABS und Halbautomatik sowie ein Extrafach für eine faltbare Thai oder eine Servicekraft in HOOTERS-Look. 

Im Übrigen werde ich wohl Ace' Tipp folgen und - wenn es soweit ist - auf die hiesigen "Alternativen" (buharr!!) zurückkommen.


----------



## MichaelB (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Mikefish: ich bin zwar absolut kein Schwabe, aber gegen ein paar €uronen sparen hat doch keiner was - außer den Vertreibern  

@Smallmouth: vielleicht könntest Du ja so eine Art Belly-Kurier werden 

@thealternativenfolger: na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer von uns jetzt zuerst sein Kapitäns-Patent anmeldet. 
Wobei Du ja, ich weiß gar nicht ob ich es schon erwähnt habe, vier Wochen Vorsprung hast *weil ich in Urlaub fahre - und Du nicht #y  *

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Das stört mich gar nicht.. Ich weiß nämlich gar nicht, was Urlaub ist!  #c  #c 

#h
Hauptsache Du bringst wieder lecker Sachen mit..


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

heute bei Fischkoopp im Laden sah ich in einer Zeitschrift eine Anzeige von einem Höker aus Holland, der vertickt Bellyboats im RT-V Stil für 69.99€ #4 

Vielleicht setzt Micha ja den link noch hier rein #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ace (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@MichaelB
Dieses "im RT-V Stil" liest sich irgendwie nicht gut. Weisst du genau was das für ein Boat ist??? Lies mal den Artikel im AB-Magazin von AndreasG.

@all
originale RT-V´s und U´s(nur als Beispiel) gibt es in naheliegenden Angelgeschäften schon zwischen 110 und 130 Euro, da wisst ihr was und bei wem ihr kauft. Die Boate sind beliebt und küstenerprobt. Sicherlich ist der eine oder andere Reklamationsfall aufgetreten aber wo gibt es das nicht. Ich hatte einen defekten Schlauch den ich als umsichtiger Mensch sofort bemerkt habe und der mir bei jedem anderen Belly auch hätte passieren können. Das beste aber war ich bin kurz nach HH und habe (etwas über ein Jahr alt) fix einen neuen bekommen...auf Garantie und ohne Diskussionen...das zum Thema Fachhändler vor Ort...versuch das mal in USA. Sprecht doch einfach mal mit einem Händler hier vor Ort evtl. geht ja was am Preis. Das mit den Staaten ist eine frage wie Risikobereit(Geldmäßig) man ist. Reppi schrieb neulich irgendwo Das er im Falle eines Defektes für den Preis lieber gleich ein neues Belly kauft(USA)...aus seiner Sichtweise auch ok.
Ich denke aber das man gerade als Newbie vielleicht erstmal ein paar Touren mit den normalen und erschwinglichen Booten machen sollte...auch damit fängt man Fische...oder habt ihr als Angelanfänger gleich mit Shimano & Co losgelegt!? Später ergiebt sich das eine oder andere von selbst. Ich habe mein RT-V am Ende verkauft und in über 1,5 Jahren ganze 35 Euro verloren. Wertstbilität europäischer Produkte!? :q
Ausserdem kenne ich ein paar Leute die das Bellyfahren nach kurzer Zeit wieder sein gelassen haben, das hatte Gesundheitliche(Knie) & zeitliche Gründe oder auch einfach nur ein ungutes Gefühl auf dem Schwimmring...Menschen sind verschieden, is so.
Hebt mal das Togiak und andere AMI-Bellys nicht so in den Himmel...so derbe ist der Unterschied nicht. Und wie gesagt ganz langsam und mit der Zeit verbessert man seine Ausrüstung und dabei ist nicht nur das Boat wichtig.

irgendwie hab ich mich jetzt festgesabbelt, wollte nicht klugscheissen nur ein paar *evtl.* hilfreiche Gedanken reinbringen damit ihr endlich Wasser unterm Mors kriegt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> wollte nicht klugscheissen


  #r 
mitnichten mein Freund. Du hast doch nur Tacheles geredet.  #6  #6 
Die Meinung ist auch gar nicht so abwegig, oder "klugscheisserisch". Passt alles zusammen - kann Dir nur voll zustimmen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ ACE

Bravo !  #r   #6 
Endlich mal ehrliche Worte, ohne um den Brei rumzulabern.
Ich kann das ewige "Billig-Billig"-gehamstere auch nicht mehr hören, vorallem wenn man sich noch keine Prioritäten gesetzt hat, im Bezug was man will und was nicht.
Hab nichts dagegen irgendwo Geld einzusparen aber immer noch billiger und nochmal billiger.....   #q


----------



## Ace (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

eben Ihr beiden:m
vielleicht ist es auch keine schlechte Idee die Kohle lieber im eigenen Land auszugeben.
Der Angelgerätesuperdiscount in USA interressiert mich weniger, der um die Ecke in Germany jedoch schon. Ist die Frage was sich da mehr rechnet...nicht für den einzelnen sondern für uns als Anglergemeinschaft.


----------



## htp55 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

"Support your local Angelfachgeschäft" 
 ist sicher ein richtiger und löblicher  Ansatz und sollte auch unter allen Umständen befolgt werden (stellt Euch vor, die Bude macht zu !!). 
 Ich kann aber auch nix dabei finden, wenn man gerade bei hochpreisigen Produkten Preisvergleiche anstellt. Und wenn nun auch noch das Zeug in den USA weniger als die Hälfte als auf dem D-Markt kostet und ich so (trotz privat sehr angespannter finanzieller Haushaltslage) in den Besitz des Objektes meiner Begierde komme.... hey, wo ist das Problem?!
 Ist man dann gleich ein MakroMarktgeizistgeilimmernochbilliger-Schnäppchenjäger ??? #c
 Hmmmmmmmmm, äh nö #d

 Da ich ja auch selber von BBs keine Ahnung habe und wenn man allen hier im AB versammelten BB-Experten glauben schenken darf, boxt das Togiak doch in einer anderen Klasse als das RT-V. 

 Ich bin der Meinung, daß man sich immer das seinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten entsprechend beste Gerät kaufen sollte. Sollte mir nun wider Erwarten das Rumpaddeln keinen Spass bereiten gibt es ja immer noch E-Bay; das Ding ist weg und ich um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## gofishing (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Der überwiegende Teil der Bellys ist doch die "RT-V Klasse".
Meiner Meinung nach muß man sich nicht immer das teuerste Gerät kaufen. Alle Togiakkapitäne hatten doch auch am Anfang ein günstigeres. Nicht umbedingt schlechteres. Das man sich nach Jahren mal "was besseres kauft" liegt in der Natur des Menschen oder an dem "roten Togiakteppich " der hier teilweise ausgerollt wird. Das soll nicht heißen das ich es schlecht finde. Mit einem RT-V fängt man genauso seinen Fisch. Und der Ersatzschlauch kostet auch nicht die Welt. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe 10 EURO. Ich vermute mal der erste geplatzte Schlauch eines Togiaks wird wesentlich teurer.
Bei der nächsten USA-Bestellung kann ja mal einer einen Ersatzschlauch mitordern. Als Boardiereserve sozusagen. 
Mein Tip, wer nicht bald mit seinem neuen Belly im Wasser ist, sollte den Sommer abwarten und vielleicht noch 50 EURO vom Urlaubsgeld beiseitelegen. Und erst Ende August zuschlagen. Es macht nicht viel Spaß mit 5mm Neopren bei 30 Grad im Schatten zu schwitzen. :m  Außer man hat eine "atmungaktive" Wathose.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,

@Mike: 





> Ich kann das ewige "Billig-Billig"-gehamstere auch nicht mehr hören, vorallem wenn man sich noch keine Prioritäten gesetzt hat


 Nu mal geschmeidig bleiben :m  
Ich bin kein "Schwabe" und erst recht nicht wenn es um Qualität und Sicherheit geht - ich fand es bloß ein sehr günstiges Angebot und wollte das nicht für mich allein behalten #h 
Prioritäten habe ich mir sehr wohl gesetzt und aus genannten Gründen kommt eine "Dschunke" für mich eben nicht in Frage.

@htp55: you name it #6 

@gofishing: 





> vielleicht noch 50 EURO vom Urlaubsgeld beiseitelegen


   war auch schon mal eine Idee bei mir 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Ace hat einen evt. überlebenswichtigen Tip gegeben.

Bitte diesen Thread  beachten. Andreas hat da wertvolle Infos zu den "absolut Günstig BB´s" gepostet. 

Im übrigen verstehe ich den Hype um die US-Bananen auch nicht ganz. Aber jeder wie er mag. Mein RT-V fängt fische ohne Ende und ich weiss nicht was schlecht sein soll an dem Teil. Ich finds absolut Kompromislos #h 
Das Teil ist mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moment mal !!!
...geschmeidig bleiben..... kein Problem.
Wo wird denn geschrieben das das RT-V schlecht ist???????
Und wo steht geschrieben das das Togiak das Superteil ist ??????

Ich hab noch nie ein RT-V benutzt oder besessen. Angefangen habe ich mal mit nem Original U-Boot von CC und hab mich dann, meiner Meinung nach, verbessert auf´s Togiak.
Nirgendwo steht geschrieben das ein BB oder das andere BB mehr Fisch fängt.
Dieses Thema hier, beschäftigt sich doch nur mit dem wo billiger, wie billiger und gehts noch billiger !
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen einige oder viele Euros zu sparen (ich wiederhole mich jetzt)
Ansonsten kann doch machen jeder wie "er" will, egal wieviel "er" an Talers ausgibt.

Ach ja: Nen Ersatzschlauch für`s Togiak gibt es kostenlos !  :k


----------



## gofishing (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@MikeFish
Gehört der Ersatzschlauch standartmäßig dazu?
Währe ja dann auch eine Kaufentscheidung wert !!!

TL

Ralph


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> *WAS ??*
> Bis jetzt sind immer nur die RT´S verreckt und genau an den von Dir beschriebenen Stellen !!
> Bis dato wurde noch nicht über ein defektes Creek Company oder ein Togiak hier berichtet, ganz im Gegenteil von RT´s.


  Dort steht z.B. was über mangelnde Qualität geschrieben #h 

Latürnich soll jeder nach seinen Vorlieben glücklich werden - auch dabei, sich über Inhalte anderer Leutz Beiträge aufzuregen 

Es schweift etwas vom Thema ab, aber ich sehe das hier als Diskussion und Gedanken-, bzw. Erfahrungsaustausch - und das wird dem einen oder anderen zukünftigen Käpt´n bestimmt helfen können :m 

Beispielsweise die Hinweise auf gerissene Nähte an RTs, auf potentielle Gefahren mit den Billg-Teilen, auf kostenlos gelieferte Ersatzschläuche bei den Togiaks etc.p.p. sind alles nützliche Tipps. #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ MichaelB

das Zitat ist richtig, ich kann aber nirgendwo das Wort "schlecht" lesen !
Egal.......... man kommt wirklich vom Thema ab.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem von Dir zuletzt Geschreibenen konform.  :m 



@ gofishing

Nein, einen Ersatzschlauch gibt es nicht gleich dazu ! Warum auch? Es geht eben keiner kaputt, jedenfalls nicht wenn er mutwillig zerstört wird.
Ist das nicht auch ein Aspekt ??


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hey, ihr Labertaschen  
Hier kommt ein Zungenschlag rein, der nicht sein muss.............
Also auch ich bin keiner der das Togiak in den Himmel lobt; ich habe vorher ein RT und ein RT-V gefahren und der Fisch hat keinen Unterschied gemerkt.
Die Quintessenz (??scheiss Wort) meines Postings war eigentlich die: Wo bekommt man in Germany für ca. 130 Euronen was Vergleichbares ??????
----Und alles nur weil die Strandläufer auf ihrer Kohle hocken-------- :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Moin,



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kommt ein Zungenschlag rein, der nicht sein muss........


 Halloo-hoo, bist Du der Diggler?  



> der Fisch hat keinen Unterschied gemerkt


  Ja nee, schon klar - hatte eigentlich irgendjemand mal gefragt ob der Fisch den Unterschied spürt? 

Also back to topic: wo bekommt man ein Rückenkrüppel-geeignetes Belly zum g´scheiten Kurs?

Und zum x-ten Mal: wann gibt es solch ein Bellyboat im Top Shop?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## peter II (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

...und ausserdem muss man erst mal eine Angelhändler vor Ort finden der einem das Togiak ( oder was auch immer ) besorgen will. Meiner hatte keinen Bock? #u


----------



## Ace (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@Peter II


> Meiner hatte keinen Bock?


hätte ich auch nicht...da er dadurch nichts als Arbeit und Scherereien hat, und kein Geld daran verdient. Oder würdest du ihm den ganzen Aufwand bezahlen wollen???
Dann bist du nähmlich annähernd bei dem deutschen Preis.

@Reppi


> Wo bekommt man in Germany für ca. 130 Euronen was Vergleichbares ??????


Du bekommst es ja auch nicht aus den Staaten für die Kohle, auch wenn es bei dir ein Zufall war.
Inkl. aller Verpackungs-, Zoll-, Fracht- & Nebenkosten bist du bei etwas unter 200 Euronen das ist so und lässt sich nich ändern. 

@all
Das Togiak ist in Deutschland deutlich unter 300 Euronen zu bekommen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Kostet vielleicht einen Anruf beim Händler. Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand genau erkundigt was man aktuell bei Brinkhoff(es gibt ja nun mal keinen anderen) bezahlt.
Ich weiss das ein Leser meiner HP das Kennebec für 285 Euro bekommen hat...Nagelneu aus Eckernförde.

@MichelB
Die RT´s haben ihren schlechten Ruf z.T. wegen alter Modelle die durch schlechte Nähte aufgefallen sind.
Zum großen Teil allerdings durch billige Nachbauten die dann z.B. für 69,90 an den Mann gebracht werden.

@Trutta
4 jahre Hardcoreeinsatz sprechen für sich#6

Versteht das bitte nicht als Kritik an diesem sehr informativen und wichtigen Thread, nur hinken eure Vergleiche zum Teil.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*



			
				am Eierstand Wartender schrieb:
			
		

> Halloo-hoo, bist Du der Diggler?


 .... soo ja nun nicht  :q 



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> bei etwas unter 200 Euronen


 .... vollkommen korrekt !!!

und nu nochmal was zum RT....

Meine U-Tube fahre ich seit....nicht ganz fünf Jahren...ist langsam in ein gewisses Alter gekommen. Hat mich nie im Stich gelassen(bis auf das eine Mal - gelle Ace - allerdings mein Fehler), war (für viele hier sehr wichtig) recht günstig und hält immer noch !!
Das Togiak - habe ich heute gerade mit Medo drüber gesprochen - liegt mir einfach nicht (allerdings gebe ich noch nicht auf  :q ).
Nun habe ich auch noch eine nagelneue V-Tube liegen (Original - kein Schund) und bin mit mir am hadern.
Die genannten Modelle haben allesamt Ihre Vor- und Nachteile, ich für meinen Teil kann aber über alle Genannten nichts wirklich negatives sagen. Jeder nach seiner Facon. Und ich denke, dass diese Teile alle Ihren Zweck erfüllen und auch nicht unbedingt "lebensbedrohlich" sind.



			
				Rückengeschädiigter schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man ein Rückenkrüppel-geeignetes Belly zum g´scheiten Kurs?


 ..... gescheiter Kurs = USA
gescheiter Service und ggf. Unterstützung bei Problemen = ??
Wenn der Händler Deines Vertrauens es nicht bieten kann, dann eben Import ....


----------



## Smallmouth (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo an alle Togiakfahrer,


habe gestern sehr guenstig 2 Rennbananen gekauf,
wollte eins mal zusammen bauen ,  habe ein wenig 
Schwierigkeiten mit den Ventilen und den Schlaeuchen ,
kann diese einfach nich in die richtigr Position bringen ,
die Ventile rutschen immer wieder nach innen weg.

Ist es richtig , das man die Schlaeuche auch mit dem Mund aufblasen kann , sehe diese Art der Ventile das erstemal.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer mal eine Kurzeinweisung geben.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@ smallmouth

Ja die Schläuche kann man mit dem Mund aufblasen aber am Wasser fehlt dann doch der letzte Kick, da ist dann ne Pumpe besser.

Zusammenbau: die Schläuche zu eindrittel aufblasen und dann erst in die Hülle packen, Ventil positionieren und die Spitze des Schlauches genau einpassen. Dann langsam immer mehr aufblasen und dabei immer auf die Hülle klopfen damit sich der Schlauch gut einlegt, wie bei Fahrradschlauch.

So hab ich den Schlauch eingepasst.
Geht schon, musst nur probieren. :m


----------



## Smallmouth (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo MikeFish,

werde es mal so versuchen , ich dachte schon ich haette ein
anders Modell vom Togiak erwischt , weil mich der Preis auch 
sehr ueberrascht hat.Mein Dealer hat es direkt beim Hersteller bestellt und ich habe 90$ pro Stueck bezahlt.Da habe ich natuerlich gleich zwei gekauft.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo Hechtdame,
ich habe gerade unter ollidaiwa eine komplette Bellybootausrüstung bei Ebay gesehen. Läuft noch 8 Tage. Ist zwar ein Ring, aber alles zusammen und komplett. Ich hätte ein Ron Thompson Boot was noch an den Mann ( bzw Frau) gebracht werden soll. Das was hier zusehen war.


----------



## poldy67 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo 

ich war heute mit einem U-belly auf der Ostsee(Dänisch-Nienhof)

Das U-boat ist gut zu händeln.

Und es macht richtig spass#v 
Ps.Ich einen guten Fang gehabt.
Pody67


----------



## Main-Schleuse (5. September 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hi,
 da ich und ein Freund lange auf der Suche waren u. kein gescheites in good old Germany fand hab ich mir kurz entschlossen in den Staaten umgeschaut.
Eins zu order war nicht sehr lohnenswert da hab ich mir einfach ein paar kommen lassen. 


****edit by Mod***

Lese bitte nochmal die Boardregeln 
Zudem habe ich deine Signatur geändert, welche auf (d)eine kommerzielle Site verweist.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. September 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Leute wenn Ihr sowas aufzieht, dann bitte richtig !
Denn 150 Kg Tragkraft für das Togiak ist nicht richtig.
Rechnet mal richtig um.  #h


----------



## Main-Schleuse (6. September 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@MikeFish
Danke Mike für dein Interesse.
Das Boot ist laut Hersteller mit 350lb angegeben ein Lb sind 0,454Kg
Nach Adam&Riese ist und nach meinem Rechner 350*0,454kg=158,9Kg
Da mußt du mit dem Hersteller sprechen oder dir ne neue Waage kaufen ;-)
oder sag ich was Falsches!?

@truttafriend
Wir verkaufen Belly-Boote ja nicht zum Spass sonder weil man so gut wie keine Auswahl hatte in Deutschland. Das haben wir schon mal ein Stück geändert.


----------



## hechtdame (27. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte ja eigentlich nur wissen was geeignet ist. Nachdem ihr Sparheinrichs euch hier um die Euronen klopft hab ich mal meine Beziehungen spielen lassen mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich das Togiakboot für 245 € +  Porto bekomme, natürlich neu. 

Für die neue Saison Petri heil!!!

Viele Grüße
hechtdame #h


----------



## Locke (27. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*



			
				hechtdame schrieb:
			
		

> mal meine Beziehungen spielen lassen


Na, dann solltest Du meine Deine Beziehungen überdenken, denn 245 € finde ich "mittlerweile" nicht günstig!

Genügend Hinweise auf einen günstigen Shop gab es hier genug!

Gruss Locke


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

245 Euro ist wirklich nicht günstig.
Ich hab meins schon im Jahre 2002 für 216 Euro aus den USA bekommen. :m


----------



## fischer696 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hi,
also ich hab mir ein BB für 320 euronen gekauft, so richtig mit Ruder und so,
richtig See tüchtig


----------



## htp55 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Huhu Hechtdame,
Deine Beziehungen = schlecht

Hier Beziehung =  gut.


----------



## Hartholz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hallo,

darf man eigentlich mit dem bb auf jedem see fahren???? mit einem richtigen boot darf man das doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Hartholz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hallo,
gibt es irgendwelche gesetzlichen bestimmungen, die es nicht erlauben auf einem see mit dem belly boat zu fahren???? und ist das thompsen v- boat ein gutes teil für anfänger? was sollte man dafür ausgeben????


----------



## nobel (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*



			
				Hartholz schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> gibt es irgendwelche gesetzlichen bestimmungen, die es nicht erlauben auf einem see mit dem belly boat zu fahren????


 
Soweit ich weiß gilt das "Belly Boot" als "Schwimmhilfe", genauso wie eine Luftmatratze o.Ä. 
Also ist das Benutzen des Bellys überall dort erlaubt, wo das Schwimmen / Baden erlaubt ist.
Wobei man aber immer daran denken sollte diverse Sicherheitsausrüstungen mitzunehmen, wie Rettungsweste, Anker, Kompass, Handlampe (weißes Licht), und natürlich ein wasserdichtverpacktes Handy ( ein im Gefrierbeutel eingeknotetes Handy kann schon ausreichen ) und evtl. Seenotraketen o.Ä., die man sonst so beim Baden nicht unbedingt dabei hat.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

@Hartholz
Tip, laß die Finger weg vom Ron Thomson.
Für das Teil sollte man gar nichts ausgeben da es in der Preisklasse besseres gibt.
Sorry aber ich denke du willst ja eine Zeit lang Spaß mit dem Teil haben, deshalb mein krasses NEIN. 
Ron Thomson hat einfach massig BBs billig auf den Markt geworfen nur deshalb ist
es halbwegs bekannt, nicht wegen dem Komfort und der Qualität.


----------



## Hartholz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

also, freu mich über die antworten... ja was gibt es denn da für bessere teile als die von ron thompson???? is ja echt toll das man mit dem belly boat überall da schwimmen kann, wo man baden darf... gilt wohl dann doch nicht als boot , oder????


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Meine dringende Empfehlung: KEINE Seenotraketen o.Ä. auf dem BB benutzen!! Da der Funkenflug sich in den Schlauch einbrennen könnte.
Erinnert Euch wie schnell Nylonmaterial(Damenstrümpfe,-strumpfhosen) kaputt gehen kann. #h


----------



## Hartholz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

sag mal was hälts du von dem v boot von ron thompson?????


----------



## Hartholz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

ich mein das rt  v- belly boat


----------



## Hartholz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hier auf der seite sind drei boote abgebildet und das kleine blau- orange mein ich glaub ich


----------



## Since1887 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man denn mit einem BB auf die Ostsee? Gibt es eigentlich spezielle Salzwasser BB's oder ist das egal?


Viele Grüße
Since


----------



## Mefo (27. April 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Since1887 für Anfänger würde ich  die grenze bei 3 Windstärken festlegen.
Wenn man sich und sein BB besser kennt kann es schon 4-5 sein .Aber  versuch es nie alleine.
Ich benutze das V BB von ron thompson schon 6 Jahre ohne Probleme.
Kannste nichts verkert machen.


----------



## Fyggi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hai BellyBoatBoardies,

ich kann nur Aussagen zu den RT-V treffen:

ich habe mein (altes) RT-V nunmehr ca. 5 Jahre ohne Probleme einige Male über das Weltmeer Ostsee geschippert, es sieht entsprechend aus, ist aber Top in Ordnung. Ich habe es erst im April wieder an ca. 10 Tagen benutzt. Auch wird es im Binnenland im Laufe des Jahres mehrfach gequält.

Die "neuen" RT-V fallen durch eine doppelte Naht und eine "verschleißärmere" Anbringung des Reissverschlusses zur Entnahme des Schlauches positiv auf. 

Allerdings ist auch negativ anzumerken, das ich bei 2 Schlauchplatzern des RT-V bei Sporrtfreunden selbst dabei war, einmal auf der Ostsee, einmal kurz nach dem Aufpumpen am Ufer, gerade jetzt im April!!!!  (Ostsee ging glimpflich aus, ab da nur noch mit Weste!!!).

Die Schläuch waren jeweils an einer der Spitzen im Bereich der Schweißnaht geplatzt. Über die jeweilige Ursache kann ich keine Angabe machen. 

Ich habe auch weiterhin Vertrauen in das BB, aber es mahnt mich zumindest zum respektvollen Einsatz was Witterung, Ausrüstung etc. anbelangt.

Hätte ich das Geld und würde ich an der Küste wohnen, würde ich mir ein Pontonboot mit Kunststoffschwimmkammern und Paddeln zulegen. Da hängt der A..... nicht mehr im Kalten, die Sicherheit ist um einiges grösser und die möglichen zu bewältigenden Entfernungen um einiges grösser, aber is nun mal nich.... 

Fyggi


----------



## martink0_1 (25. März 2008)

*Belly boat creek companyODC420*

Ich möchte mir ein belly boat von creekcompany kaufen.Wer hat Adressen oder möchte mir seines Verkaufen. PlZ 5


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

"Hätte ich das Geld und würde ich an der Küste wohnen, würde ich mir ein Pontonboot mit Kunststoffschwimmkammern und Paddeln zulegen. Da hängt der A..... nicht mehr im Kalten, die Sicherheit ist um einiges grösser und die möglichen zu bewältigenden Entfernungen um einiges grösser, aber is nun mal nich.... 

Fyggi[/quote]"

...Oder vielleicht ein Kajak???  |supergri|supergri..ist schnell, handlich und wenn mit Festrumpf als SOT auch noch unsinkbar :mhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129&page=4

Peter


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*



> würde ich mir ein Pontonboot mit Kunststoffschwimmkammern und Paddeln zulegen. Da hängt der A..... nicht mehr im Kalten, die



Auf der einen Seite haste Recht......aber der Nachteil; vor lauter Verdriftung kommst gar nicht zum Angeln....habe nen ODC..
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Matrix (21. April 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

hier wäre ein Togiak zu verkaufen...

edit by Mod, da es deine Auktion ist und wir das pushen von Ebayauktionen nicht gerne sehen


----------



## HyFisch (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat, aber welches??*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal nen Belly Boot bei  http://www.creekcompany.com Bestellt???
Wenn ja wie ist das mit dem Porto nach Deutschland???
Gruß HyFisch


----------

